# Sicilian: I hope to see you tonight



## neicy

how do i say "I hope to see you tonight"...in Sicilian


----------



## Nino83

I hope to see you tonight (literal: I hope that we see each other tonight) = sp*è*ru chi ni vid*è*mu stas*ì*ra (/ch/ = /k/, chi = kee) 
see you tonight/later = ni vid*è*mu stas*ì*ra/ni vid*è*mu chi*ù* t*à*ddu (/ch/ = /k/, chiù = kew)


----------



## francisgranada

> ti piacirissi/piaciria ballari cu mmia?
> ni vidèmu stasìra
> mi mancunu i to baci
> ? ...


I'm curious about the continuation  ...


----------



## Nino83

Me too!


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Nino83 said:


> I hope to see you tonight (literal: I hope that we see each other tonight) = sp*è*ru chi ni vid*è*mu stas*ì*ra (/ch/ = /k/, chi = kee)
> see you tonight/later = ni vid*è*mu stas*ì*ra/ni vid*è*mu chi*ù* t*à*ddu (/ch/ = /k/, chiù = kew)



Is there any morphological difference between indicative and subjunctive mood in Sicilian? I'd expect an "a" in the ending.


----------



## Nino83

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Is there any morphological difference between indicative and subjunctive mood in Sicilian? I'd expect an "a" in the ending.



No, I don't think there is a true present subjunctive in Sicilian. 



> Il congiuntivo presente si usa raramente e solo con alcuni verbi, come vèniri, putìri e con l'ausiliare essiri



here. 

In Sicilian there are: 
- indicative: _presente, imperfetto, passato remoto_ (and compound tenses), perifrastic future (avìri a + infinito), _condizionale_ 
- subjunctive: _imperfetto e trapassato_ (present and past subjunctive are equal to _indicativo presente e passato prossimo_). 
- infinitive, gerund, participle


----------



## Nino83

Subjunctive I? Subjunctive II? 
In Sicilian language? 
Are you sure?


----------



## Dib

^
David clearly confused Sicilian with German:



David Walker said:


> Subjunctive II : ... Subjunctive I often looks very similar to the present or perfect  indicative--the difference is only really obvious in the third person  singular, where Subjunctive I has a characteristic -e ending instead of  the -t you would expect from present indicative. This is how you can tell that someone is being quoted, even if there is no "Sie/Er sagt..."


----------

